# Betta Expenses?



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I was just wondering what the average price of a Betta in any other countries were besides Australia, as I have recently been thinking that many of the betta's are well over priced. Prices for VT's and females start around $8.50 or $9.00. your CT's are $12.00 to $16.50 as well. For your more unique Betta's the prices are: Giants $34.50c- $40.00 and for most others its from $50.00 to the most expensive I've seen has been $70.00. And these prices are for your pet store variety Betta, which is quite odd, when some show types are on AB for much less!


----------



## ColleenT (Jul 5, 2012)

i just paid $14.00 us dollars for Frank, he is a half-moon Double tail.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

That's cheap! DT's here are roughly around $40ish if I'm correct.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well in the US, particularly California, VTs are around $2-$4 at pet shops, maybe up to $5 at a local fish shop....


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Here in Paris, it really depends. Bettas at chain stores outside of the city proper are about 6 euros each, but woefully uncared-for. The bettas in the city's chain stores are about 10 - 15 euros each, and mostly crowntails. I've never seen females for sale in the chain stores.

At the LFS where I got my Modi, they are all halfmoons and a whopping 30 to 50 euros each (sorority females for around 15 euros), but in great condition, spoiled to the limit with live foods and 20-gallon community tanks, and sourced from local breeders instead of Southeast Asia.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Here in nyc VT bettas are $1.99 and CT go for $4.99 at Petsmart. They also had another type. I forget the name but its was $5.99 tops.


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I live In Milford Ct at petco the vt are 3.59 male-2.59 female crowntails 7 and double tail 6.99 and delta 7.99 and up to king bettas 19.99


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Depends on where you go.

VT's M & F = $3.99
CT's M = $8.99
CT's F = $4.99
HM's M & F = $6.99 - $9.99

And thats all the selection... (BTW M = Male and F = Female)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in MD and Crowntails are $7.00. Worth it though! I think the Halfmoons are around $14.00. XD


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It's like I've been saying: Betta are cheap. Everything else costs real money.

Oh, Petco has giants for $12 and Petsmart dragons are under $10 here.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I know the prices in NYC and up where I live are about the same (I used to live in Staten Island).

Veil tails range from $1 to $4, and I know half moons, crown tails, and plakats (or dragons) go for about $8 and up.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I paid $35 for Portal prime and he was an HMDT. Veils are $7, Crowns are $10, Kings are $50, Females are usually a few dolars less than the males, HM are $30, DT are...I think $15?

Those are the prices around where I live ;o


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

My LFS sells females, Cts, and Vt all 3.99.. don't get to many other tail types


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

deso said:


> Here in Paris, it really depends. Bettas at chain stores outside of the city proper are about 6 euros each, but woefully uncared-for. The bettas in the city's chain stores are about 10 - 15 euros each, and mostly crowntails. I've never seen females for sale in the chain stores.
> 
> At the LFS where I got my Modi, they are all halfmoons and a whopping 30 to 50 euros each (sorority females for around 15 euros), but in great condition, spoiled to the limit with live foods and 20-gallon community tanks, and sourced from local breeders instead of Southeast Asia.


Not saying local breeders are bad, but aren't the bettas from southeast Asia good?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

At pet stores in my area, veiltails males are around $4, and Deltas and Crowntails around $8. I know I've seen Halfmoons and Kings before, but I can't remember the price. The females usually are about half the price of the males.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I seen a HM for $70 at my local store... I wish CT's weren't so expensive in Australia! Otherwise the yellow male in the store would be mine atm. He was $15.99


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If you've got the $60+ for the tank, heater, filter, plants and decor, whats $16? If you'd buy him for, say, $10, that's less than a 10% reduction of the total cost of the setup+fish..

Go get him.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Not saying local breeders are bad, but aren't the bettas from southeast Asia good?


Some are (like the ones you see on Aquabid), but usually when a person around here says that they've got their bettas from southeast Asia, they mean that they bought low-quality fish in bulk from a farm. The local breeders usually produce healthier fish that haven't had to deal with the stress and disease of being shipped halfway across the world.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> If you've got the $60+ for the tank, heater, filter, plants and decor, whats $16? If you'd buy him for, say, $10, that's less than a 10% reduction of the total cost of the setup+fish..
> 
> Go get him


I have the tank, gravel but not decor, although thats easy enough to buy... Its more the fact I would have no where to put him.....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

deso said:


> Some are (like the ones you see on Aquabid), but usually when a person around here says that they've got their bettas from southeast Asia, they mean that they bought low-quality fish in bulk from a farm. The local breeders usually produce healthier fish that haven't had to deal with the stress and disease of being shipped halfway across the world.


Hmm...that makes me a little suspicious... The guy at my LFS said that he gets his bettas from Thailand like that's a good thing...


----------

